# s shaped trigger spring



## swstiles (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello, I have a question about the trigger springs on the older Glocks. In an old article from Massad Ayoob and he said that he had seen several of the "S" shaped trigger springs on Glocks break, and he reconmended putting the NY-1 trigger spring on them. I have a gen. 3 G33 and when I went to install the NY-1 spring I noticed that it had a coil spring instead of an "S" shaped one. Does anyone know if this is something Glock changed from earlier models and are these coil spring prone to breaking.
Steve


----------

